# Genital Warts



## wahmcoder (Jun 16, 2010)

I am looking for a CPT this is what is documented "In her perineum she has a genital wart which was treated with liquid nitrogen today measuring 1-2mm." She also had a Pap and was in for a preventative visit. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## christine burnes (Jun 17, 2010)

Hello,
Look at Destruction of lesion 56501.  See if that is appropriate to meet your documentation.
Hope this helps.


----------



## jgf-CPC (Jun 17, 2010)

I agree with Christine and it would be called "cryosurgery"


----------



## Ishvindersingh (Jun 17, 2010)

christine burnes said:


> Hello,
> Look at Destruction of lesion 56501.  See if that is appropriate to meet your documentation.
> Hope this helps.



I dont think that 56501 covers perineum lesion destruction, it is for vulva and as per CDR (coders desk ref.) it can cover perianal area not perineum.
i believe better option is 17110.


----------

